# Westinghouse 110-inch 4K TV to ship alongside 65, 55 and 50-inch models in Q1



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

_*Westinghouse Digital Showcases 110 inch LED Ultra-High Definition Television at CES in Las Vegas*_

_Full Line Of Next Generation UHDTV Displays Deliver True Digital Cinema In The Home_

Las Vegas, NV -- Westinghouse Digital, one of the leading LED and LCD TV manufacturers in the U.S., will be introducing a line of next-generation UHDTVs (Ultra High Definition) including a 110 inch model at the Consumer Electronics Show, held in Las Vegas, NV January 8-11. The new models will combine the best of what's achievable in today's most cutting-edge display technologies, with Westinghouse's world-renowned value and performance, and will set a new standard for accessible high-end functionality in home theater reproduction.

"Our new UHDTV lineup, and the value that it offers to consumers, will change expectations across the entire TV marketplace," says Rey Roque, Senior Vice President of Marketing at Westinghouse Digital. "Westinghouse Digital was at the forefront of providing 1080p TVs to consumers and now is positioned to provide Ultra High Definition TVs to a broader market. We believe that consumers will be amazed by the experience they can expect from these displays and delighted with the affordability."

The new Westinghouse lineup of UHDTV (also called 4k) displays feature the highest picture quality currently achievable in consumer-level video equipment at 3840 x 2160 pixels of resolution. This is double the resolution (both horizontally and vertically) of todays best 1080p HDTVs, or 4 times the number of pixels. In addition to conventionally sized 50-inch, 55-inch and 65-inch models with native 120 Hz refresh rates, the lineup will be spearheaded by an enormous 110-inch display that will literally put a theatrical experience into the home.

The new Westinghouse Digital UHDTVs will be available in the 50, 55 and 65-inch screen sizes in Q1 of 2013. The 110-inch model will be available as a custom order in Q1 of 2013.
 
Source: Press Release


----------

